# Men's Bible Study



## manito2000 (Jul 29, 2008)

Our church is beginning a small group bible study for the men in our congregation. Any thoughts as to what material/topics/etc...we could use or begin w/ in our Bible study?

Any ideas you can share as to what you are doing would be very helpful...

Manito2000


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 29, 2008)

manito2000 said:


> Our church is beginning a small group bible study for the men in our congregation. Any thoughts as to what material/topics/etc...we could use or begin w/ in our Bible study?
> 
> Any ideas you can share as to what you are doing would be very helpful...
> 
> Manito2000



Abraham,

off topic, but we're neighbors, and I'm fluent in Spanish. I live in Livermore, and my mom lives in Menlo Park.

As for materials, I think Calvin's Institutes is a good place to start, or the WCF.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 29, 2008)

joshua said:


> _Whatever Adam says._



Josh, 

I'll pay you later for backing me up


----------



## Poimen (Jul 29, 2008)

Abraham:

A suggestion - as a pastor in the church perhaps you could consider what might be lacking in the discipleship & Christian walk of the men for whom you have been called to care. You might also talk about this with your consistory (elders) and/or fellow pastors. 

On a more general note, there is a myriad of things you can study. I know many church's have found a confessional study to be enlightening and profitable. For example Danny Hyde, pastor of Oceanside URC has led a men's group through Beeke and Ferguson's _Reformed Confessions Harmonized_


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 29, 2008)

joshua said:


> Also, I don't remember writing that. Are you forging posts in my name to make yourself look good?



Not that I'm aware of... I don't recall writing that either...


----------



## JM (Jul 29, 2008)

manito2000 said:


> Our church is beginning a small group bible study for the men in our congregation. Any thoughts as to what material/topics/etc...we could use or begin w/ in our Bible study?
> 
> Any ideas you can share as to what you are doing would be very helpful...
> 
> Manito2000



You can get a good London Confession of Faith of 1689 study for $1.59 which includes the confession and study guide. If you click the link above, scroll down a little, you can preview the course. They are very attractive and handy to give out. 

Combine that with Waldron's Exposition, and you have a study.

j


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 29, 2008)

joshua said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > joshua said:
> ...



Is this another case of "Moderator Abuse"?


----------



## TimV (Jul 29, 2008)

Another hard thing is when you have a mixed group of novices and more experienced theologians. You tend to go over the heads of some and bore others to tears. That's when things like others mentioned above come in handy, like a particular confession. We tried "The Pilgrim's Progress" some months ago, and it was a dud, although I'm not exactly sure why, but Romans was great.

At the end of the day, the most important thing is a good teacher. Someone both knowledgeable and gifted.


----------



## Grace Alone (Jul 30, 2008)

Our church is using Westminster Confession of Faith: For Study Classes by G. I. Williamson. It is great to use when you have people who need a good overview of biblical doctrine. The pastor is also doing Knowing God by Packer for a men's group that includes some new believers.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2008)

You may want to go through a "Men's Study" with the men. In my little experience that is usually the one thing most men need, to learn how to be men.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 30, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Christusregnat said:
> ...




I have been sitting here eating my lunch and trying to figure out if Joshua made up this entire conversation, starting with a non-sequiter in someone else's username. What if it goes further back than that... What if Joshua _is _'Adam'? What if he planned this conversation months in advance and had 'Adam' join so he could carry it out... What if Adam is a puppet of Joshua's master plan to baffle us with irrelevant non-sequiters (not to reflect on the overall quality of Adam's posts). What if there is no 'us' to baffle? What if 'Joshua' controls all the usernames, and I'm the only person on the puritanboard who really exists? 

(What if I don't??)

It's so lonely being a conspiracy theorist. I think I'll go finish my lunch in another room now.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > joshua said:
> ...









I tried to join paranoids anonymous myself, but they won't tell me where they meet.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2008)

Seriously, I apologize for taking the thread further  and to atone for my transgression I would suggest this book for your study. The men in our church used this as a study guide a couple of years ago. I found it to be a profitable study indeed. There is also a study guide that come with it.


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Jul 30, 2008)

A Godly Man's Picture by Watson would make a good study. So would A Serious Call to a Devout and Holy Life by William Law


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Jul 30, 2008)

Another good Bible Study would be how to study the Bible - something that few will admit to not being able to do well but that all could stand to do better.


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 30, 2008)

What happened to the days when Bible study meant studying a book of the Bible included in the Canon? Start with Romans!


----------



## Richard King (Jul 30, 2008)

We were doing a study on the a book on the Beatitudes and the Sermon on the Mount 
but now we are going through Galations and it sure seems to be going well.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 30, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> I have been sitting here eating my lunch and trying to figure out if Joshua made up this entire conversation, starting with a non-sequiter in someone else's username. What if it goes further back than that... What if Joshua _is _'Adam'? What if he planned this conversation months in advance and had 'Adam' join so he could carry it out... What if Adam is a puppet of Joshua's master plan to baffle us with irrelevant non-sequiters (not to reflect on the overall quality of Adam's posts). What if there is no 'us' to baffle? What if 'Joshua' controls all the usernames, and I'm the only person on the puritanboard who really exists?
> 
> (What if I don't??)
> 
> It's so lonely being a conspiracy theorist. I think I'll go finish my lunch in another room now.



Heidi,

Actually, I am the only person who exists on this board. My name is Moses, and I recently played a critical role in Left Behind; I'm the e-pope that everyone's been warning you about in 7th Grade reading level novels, and cheesy movies. 

Boo!

Moses
Moo-oo-ah-hah-hah


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 30, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> What happened to the days when Bible study meant studying a book of the Bible included in the Canon? Start with Romans!



Here! Here! I get sick of all these sermons and sunday schools I'm subjected to!!

Adam


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 31, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> > I have been sitting here eating my lunch and trying to figure out if Joshua made up this entire conversation, starting with a non-sequiter in someone else's username. What if it goes further back than that... What if Joshua _is _'Adam'? What if he planned this conversation months in advance and had 'Adam' join so he could carry it out... What if Adam is a puppet of Joshua's master plan to baffle us with irrelevant non-sequiters (not to reflect on the overall quality of Adam's posts). What if there is no 'us' to baffle? What if 'Joshua' controls all the usernames, and I'm the only person on the puritanboard who really exists?
> ...




You're scaring me, Joshua.


----------



## mvdm (Jul 31, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> What happened to the days when Bible study meant studying a book of the Bible included in the Canon? Start with Romans!



This is precisely what our Mens' Bible Study does. We study the Bible. The rotating designated leader spends prep time with commentaries, etc as do all the participants. We have worked through the book of Job, Ecclesiasties, Peter's epistles, and others. Very edifying.


----------

